# Aldof Obama



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NWtBhSp74I"]YouTube- Barack Obama's Downfall[/nomedia]

Its sad but true


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

That was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

love it


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

> I conquered Hillary


:L: :L: :L:

Hilarious!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wowwww!! Talk about about well done!! That was hilarious... especially the ending.. I think I nearly pissed myself when I saw this:



> If they find out what's in the certificate they'll kick me all the way back to a hut in Kenya...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

IW that was one of the best Youtube finds I've seen in a longtime.
Excellent find man.

_And that TelePrompter's got it in for me!_
_Ahmadinejad stopped following my Tweets..._

LMFAO!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Excellent find, I had to give you five stars for this one.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Chris!

I love you man! Never give up! Remember AFSCME and Obama together can save you!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

That was just beautiful, Best video I've seen all year!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlBuPi5phe8&feature=related"]YouTube- THE EMPIRE STRIKES BARACK[/nomedia]

And for you Scifi fans


----------



## camarous (Sep 9, 2009)

*how do i make a post?*

hey I just signed up today and I do not know how to make a post. Can anyone tell me what to do? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: how do i make a post?*



camarous said:


> hey I just signed up today and I do not know how to make a post. Can anyone tell me what to do? It would be greatly appreciated!


You just did Copernicus and you did it all by yourself.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: how do i make a post?*



kozmokramer said:


> you just did copernicus and you did it all by yourself.


*
LMFAO. 
*


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

Great video!!! Last time I laughed that hard was when I was watching the campfire scene from "Blazing Saddles". Classic Stuff.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

As a side note, that actor is the closest thing to Hitler I've ever seen.
Has anyone seen the movie "Der Untergang"? And was it subtitled?
It looked exceptionally well acted, right down to Hitlers tremors.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I think this guy actually captured him better....


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

KozmoKramer said:


> As a side note, that actor is the closest thing to Hitler I've ever seen.
> Has anyone seen the movie "Der Untergang"? And was it subtitled?
> It looked exceptionally well acted, right down to Hitlers tremors.


His tremors were from his Parkinson disease and his Syphilis he contracted in Vienna while attending art school as an artist painter.


----------

